# Dead Locks



## brendan (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

We have our first Motorhome on Order from IH Motor Campers (an IH Tio)
It has been suggested that deadlocks are worth fitting for security purposes. Cost to fit on two front doors and sliding door would be £450. What advise on this? IH state they have only ever fitted to two or three vans, are we being paranoid about security? Are the perspex window an obvious alternative means of entry?
We have specified Thatcham 1 alarm. Tio is high top panel van conversion.
Any advice much appreciated.

Brendan


----------



## 88769 (May 9, 2005)

Hi, I shall be very interested to follow this debate. My (Renault Traffic) van conversion was broken into last year, sliding windows. New van now, (coach-built elddis/Talbot) 
Needless to say I have thought long and hard about security and conclude as follows; Noisy alarm, so what, grab stuff and run, most people ignore alarms anyway 'cause they're all rubbish and go off spontaneously. Immobilliser exactly the same as noisy alarm, at least you've still got the 'van but no money or possessions.
Dead-locks seem to be best option, stop the buggers getting in but, like you, I'm not sure about the perspex windows.
I'm thinking I might wire the horn through a relay and use the door courtesy light switches to sound the horn if anyone opens the door. Much cheaper than professional system and probably more reliable. but I'm still worried about those plastic windows. :?


----------



## lydgate (May 17, 2005)

We also have an IH Tio on order and decided not have deadlocks fitted at the factory.

We decided not as it will be a relatively easy thing to have done at a later date and will probably be less expensive.

http://www.leisurepower.co.uk/acatalog/info_HEO244.html

The locks at the above link in conjunction with a suitable lock for the van side door is what I was thinking of fitting

This would be a slightly less convenient arrangement compared to the factory system as I understand it ties into the central locking.


----------



## 88769 (May 9, 2005)

Slight afterthought though, you must remeber to Lock thedeadlocks and its yet another key to carry around


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi 

and dont forget "dead" lock is a very apt name, for safety remember to unlock every one while your sleeping in the van.

There was a locksmith on here who was developing a deadlock that could be opened from inside, this would be a far better idea.

But if you have plastic windows or a caravan door, deadlocks are a waste of time and money, because the normal caravan windows are easy to bypass and the caravan door deadlocked or not is a doddle to get past.

George

PS opened a caravan for a caravan Park owner recently, the look of amazement on her face, when her accountant (me) opened the door quicker than she could have done with a key ! and without damaging the door or frame.

Dometic showed me a new door they are developing it as multiple latches, same type of latch as car door these will be far more secure and would stop the type of entry I did above.


----------



## 88769 (May 9, 2005)

George,
Not quite sure what you're saying here, did you get in through the window or the door?
You seem to suggest windows are still the weak point. In that case there's very little we can do. (appart from movement sensors inside which I've already dismissed 'cause the scum just run off with your gear)


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Pharoah

The door in this case, we had a thread about this before unless any deadlock had a 2-3 inch throw on the bolt then the door is easy to prise open, the other problem is that no-one (in my opinion) should never use a deadlock on a vehicle in which you are sleeping (or driving along in for that matter), the locksmith who visited this site said that he was going to develop a deadlock that could be opened from inside.

The windows are also a weak spot, though climbing through a window is not fun, most inelegant, its possible and quite easy to open a window from the outside, I have seen in the Motorhome mags ideas for securing the catch inside with a small tie wrap loop, these may fool the total ameteur, but in reality again are pretty simple to bypass.


George


----------



## brendan (May 9, 2005)

Sounds like a no then? Would it be reasonable to assume that most owners of panel van conversions ( Such as Tio etc) don't bother with deadlocks. We will probablyl spend most of our time on sites.

The chap who got me thinking of deadlocks had Tia Savannah kitted out with dead locks and Tracker device fitted
Brendan


----------



## 88769 (May 9, 2005)

Yes, I think George's advice is sound, Iwas going to fit dead-locks but it seems futile and possibly dangerous. Looks like I'll end up with the 'Sponataneously going off for no reason' alarm with movement sensor.
I'm surprised no-one else has any input to this.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi,



> Iwas going to fit dead-locks but it seems futile and possibly dangerous.


I wouldn't agree with that, deadlocks are an excellent theft detterrent IMHO (especially on a panel van conversion) and as long as they are used in a responsible manner shouldn't be dangerous. If i had a panel van, i'd fit the heosafe locks to the front doors which are operated from the inside of the vehicle http://www.leisurepower.co.uk/acatalog/info_HEO244.html 
and fit exterior locks to the sliding and rear doors like the ones supplies by safeways 
www.safewaysltd.co.uk
you can then exit the vehicle with no problem in an emergency.

Probably the reason more haven't replied is because it has been quite extensively debated quite a bit on here. I'd look at these previous posts before making your decision, the product being developed by paulharrison in the link below looks particularly promising for owners of coachbuilts;

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/postx4207-0-0.html

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/postlite4416-deadlocks.html

pete.


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Peejay is right as long as used in a responsible manner (In a panel van), but this means making sure they are all unlocked when driving or sleeping in vehicle, but if panel van as plastic windows is there much point............?

In a Flimsy they are definately pointless, you have plastic windows and caravan door.

George

PS I thought the idea of deadlocks was that they could not be opened from inside, if you can open them from inside are they still deadlocks??? or does deadlock simple mean that it needs keying?


----------

